# NY (Long Island)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Port Jefferson NY (Long Island), USA
Contact: [email protected]

My meetup member Trista has 9 baby rats for adoption. I have asked for more information.

Thank you,
posted for Trista by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Location: Port Jefferson NY (Long Island), USA
Contact: [email protected]

Her original post:
"I currently have about ten ratties that I adore but unfortunately need to down size.. I had a girl escape into my boys cage and now on too of my 10 rats who are 4 mos old I have about 9 baby's. They are all very social and sweet but I'm looking for some good homes for them can anyone help get them adopted??"

She added:
"I have 5 boys and 4 girls that are already 4 mos so not that small anymore and I will travel but not too far and would prefer them to come to me.. The baby's can not be sexed yet too young and will be ready for adoption in about a month...I will travel depending on how many they are willing to take if they take more than one I will travel but no more than 45 min away from my town of port jeff.."

The pictured rats are some of the boys:


































I do not know what colors are expected for the new babies. Please contact Trista for information at the contact email provided.

Thank you,
posted for Trista by Raquel 
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Port Jefferson NY (Long Island), USA
Contact: [email protected]

The new babies:

















Please contact Trista for information at the contact email provided.

Thank you,
posted for Trista by Raquel 
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

God why dont I live in NY


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

So close to me! But, I am up to 10 now. I think I've reached my limit for the time being. If she needs someone to help with transportation, though, I am up for that.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, *Jessiferatu*!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

SA too far away


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*lovemyfurries*, your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Makes me sad, they are adorable...I miss when I had babies ('quite accidentally got a preggies rat, she was so young poor baby herself, but a good mommy ) we played with them everyday and when they they went to homes I was told they were the tamest babies the people had come across. I was most pleased of course as it was the first ( and only )!time. There were only 7 though. How many are in this litter? Are they all from the same mom? Wish I could have some of them


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi *lovemyfurries*,

There are 16 babies in this litter, all from the same mom. I wish you could have some of them, too.

Raquel


----------

